# Today Show piece on chytrid



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I caught this on the Today Show this morning, not sure if I really cared for the reporters last comments.

TODAY Video Player


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

wow that is scary! I hope we dont lose all the frogs!


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

thats a good to know ......... good info and I hope it works. been a frog fan since i was a kid...
Larry


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gardennub said:


> wow that is scary! I hope we dont lose all the frogs!


Unless something changes with the fungus, there are multiple species that are act as carriers...such as bullfrogs, Pacific chorus frog...cane toads...... so we won't lose all of the frogs... 

Ed


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

This is why it is important to support the work of Home | Tree Walkers International and Amphibian Ark.

It is also just as important to quarantine all in coming animals to your collection. I treat all amphibians for chytrid.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed said:


> Unless something changes with the fungus, there are multiple species that are act as carriers...such as bullfrogs, Pacific chorus frog...cane toads...... so we won't lose all of the frogs...
> 
> Ed


It is interesting to see the increased populations of chorus frogs. I have a friend who is an avian researcher and we both have noticed the increased population of Western Chorus frogs in Illinois.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

JJuchems said:


> It is interesting to see the increased populations of chorus frogs. I have a friend who is an avian researcher and we both have noticed the increased population of Western Chorus frogs in Illinois.


_Rana clamitans_ also appears to be on the increase and thriving in all habitats.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed said:


> Unless something changes with the fungus, there are multiple species that are act as carriers...such as bullfrogs, Pacific chorus frog...cane toads...... so we won't lose all of the frogs...
> 
> Ed


Well, rana virus will take care of those....


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

First, I think it is great that people are doing their best to save the frogs. I know it is an epidemic that deserves a lot of concern. However, has other pathogens and fungus caused problems in the past? Did evolution run the course and correct itself?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Well, rana virus will take care of those....


It is possible that bullfrogs can be carriers as well depending on the strain with which they are infected.... See for example the prevelence of infected harvestable sized aquacultured bullfrogs see http://bio.research.ucsc.edu/people/kilpatrick/publications/Schloegel et al 2009 Biol Cons.pdf 

possibly thier own strain http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao2006/73/d073p001.pdf 

The development that I've found to be interesting is how infection with some of the strains results in a frog that is much more susceptiable to Aeromonas hydrophila (one of the infectious agents that causes the syndome hobbyists call "red leg")..... So what appear to be bacterial infections could in actuality be viral infections... (see Frog Virus 3 Infection, Cultured American Bullfrogs )


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Well, rana virus will take care of those....


I think it is important to keep in mind there are multiple strains and not all strains are deadly. Again, like Ed has pointed out there can also be carriers. I believe Chorus frogs are also carriers. Those who seem to tolerant, are pretty dang hardy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JJuchems said:


> I think it is important to keep in mind there are multiple strains and not all strains are deadly. Again, like Ed has pointed out there can also be carriers. I believe Chorus frogs are also carriers. Those who seem to tolerant, are pretty dang hardy.


Most of the strains of ranavirus are pretty serious for tadpoles (potentially 50% mortality or more) and less serious for the adults (which can act as carriers). 

Ed


----------

